# مغامرة حقيقية فى اقدم كهف فى صحراء مصر الشرقية بالصور والفيديو



## مصطفى-حسن (4 يناير 2016)

*رحلة الى كهف سنور
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كهف اكتر من رائع موجود فى مصر لكن للاسف علشان احنا غير مهتمين بسياحة المغامرات فالكهف تقريبا فى طى النسيان 
لدرجة ان انا حاولت اتواصل  مع الجهات الرسمية علشان اروح لة زيارة لكن كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل 

فمكانش قدامى غير السعى والبحث بنفسى للوصول لية علما بانة فى عمق الصحراء الشرقية لمصر والطريق لية عبارة عن مدقات ترابية 

وبعد محاولتين فاشلتين قضيت فيهم اكتر من 15 ساعة فى البحث داخل مدقات الصحراء واعتمادا على الجوجل ايرث نجحت اخيرا ووصلت لية فى المحاولة التالتة ووثقت المحاولات دى كلها بالصور والفيديو 

اليكم بعض الصور والفيديو فى نهاية المشاركة*
















































*أنا رفعت لك الفيديو أهوه
مش عارف ترفعه أنت 
عد الجمايل ياباشا (تم رفع الفيديو بواسطة الأستاذ عبود عبده عبود)

:new6::new6::new6:

[YOUTUBE]bwj_2QE4yRE[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يناير 2016)

*

أولًا أحب أحييك على مثابرتك و عزيمتك فى الوصول لهدفك 

ثانيًا : المكان ما أروعه و بالأخص ضوء الشمس مع الصخور الملونة عاملة اضاءة جميلة 

ثالثًا و أولًا : أشكرك على مشاركتنا معك فى الرحلة الجميلة و على تشجيع السياحة 

رابعًا : منتظرين رحلاتك القادمة *​


----------



## grges monir (5 يناير 2016)

استاذ حسن
انت شخصية مميزة جدا وانسان رائع
بجد جميل احساسك وذوقك واهتمامك بروائع كثير منا لا يعرف عنها شىء 
مع انها داخل وطنا
ومؤسف جدا  عدم اهتمام الجهات المعينية بهذة الروائع
لن تتغير مصر الا اذا تغيرنا نحن اولا من داخلنا بافكارنا وسلوكيتنا
رحلة ممتعة ونتمنى ان نشاهد المزيد من روائعك


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 يناير 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> أولًا أحب أحييك على مثابرتك و عزيمتك فى الوصول لهدفك
> 
> ...



*اولا متشكر جدا وانا الحمد لله عندى صبر ونفسى طويل

ثانيا المكان فعلا جميل جدا واستثنائى

ثالثا العفو

رابعا قريب ان شاء الله فية موضوع جديد*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 يناير 2016)

grges monir قال:


> استاذ حسن
> انت شخصية مميزة جدا وانسان رائع
> بجد جميل احساسك وذوقك واهتمامك بروائع كثير منا لا يعرف عنها شىء
> مع انها داخل وطنا
> ...



*متشكر جدا على زوقك ومصر فعلا فيها اماكن كتيرة جدا جميلة وغير عادية بس للاسف مفيش اهتمام من الدولة والحمد لله على كل حال*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]أستاذ / مصطفى ...دائماً ما تُثرى المنتدى بمواضيع جميلة ومُميزة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]غنية ودسمة ونادراً ما نجدها فى منتديات أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأهتمام الدولة بمثل هذه الأماكن شأنها شأن أى عرض وطلب (فيما أعتقد ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى ...حضرتك مثلاً عندك وسيلة للأنتقال ومعك أصدقاء من محبى المغامرات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً لآحظت أنك لم تصطحب "ملك" الجميلة معك ولا السيدة حرمك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد لخطورة المغامرة وربما عدم ملائمة الرحلة للأطفال والسيدات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أية رأيك ؟ ..أنت اللى سافرت وأنت اللى تقول لنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أولًا أحب أحييك على مثابرتك و عزيمتك فى الوصول لهدفك
> *​





grges monir قال:


> استاذ حسن
> انت شخصية مميزة جدا وانسان رائع


*طيب ما تتكسف على دمك أنت وهى 
وأعطوا الراجل تقييم !!!
بلاش شغل الـ ................
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 يناير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ / مصطفى ...دائماً ما تُثرى المنتدى بمواضيع جميلة ومُميزة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]غنية ودسمة ونادراً ما نجدها فى منتديات أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأهتمام الدولة بمثل هذه الأماكن شأنها شأن أى عرض وطلب (فيما أعتقد ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى ...حضرتك مثلاً عندك وسيلة للأنتقال ومعك أصدقاء من محبى المغامرات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً لآحظت أنك لم تصطحب "ملك" الجميلة معك ولا السيدة حرمك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد لخطورة المغامرة وربما عدم ملائمة الرحلة للأطفال والسيدات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أية رأيك ؟ ..أنت اللى سافرت وأنت اللى تقول لنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا رفعت لك الفيديو أهوه
> مش عارف ترفعه أنت
> عد الجمايل ياباشا
> 
> ...



*
شكرا ياباشا على رفع الفيديو وانا فعلا ما اخدتش بالى انة مترفعش فى المشاركة 

والمكان بالفعل لا يصلح للنساء او الاطفال علشان صعوبة النزول والطلوع وعلشان لا قدر الله لو العربية او وسيلة المواصات ايا كانت اتعطلت فى الصحرا هتبقى ورطة حقيقية*


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2016)

رحلة موفقة ومغامرة تستحق المشاهدة
اشكر اصرارك ونجاحك للوصول لهذا الكهف الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2016)

بناءً على طلبك
تم تغيير العنوان يا مصطفى
ودمج مشاركة الأستاذ عبود التي أضاف فيها الفيديو الى الموضوع
​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 يناير 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> بناءً على طلبك
> تم تغيير العنوان يا مصطفى
> ودمج مشاركة الأستاذ عبود التي أضاف فيها الفيديو الى الموضوع
> ​



*شكرا جزيلا على الاستجابة*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (9 يناير 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> رحلة موفقة ومغامرة تستحق المشاهدة
> اشكر اصرارك ونجاحك للوصول لهذا الكهف الجميل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​




*الحمد لله وبالاصرار والصبر يقدر الانسان يوصل ويحقق اى هدف *


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يناير 2016)

مكلن جميل اوى استاذ حسن 
دايما بتفرجنا على اماكن رائعه 
وفى الحقيقه انا للاسف اول مره اسمع عن الكهف ده
تعيش وتزور استاذ حسن 
وفى انتظار الزياره القادمه


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (12 يناير 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مكلن جميل اوى استاذ حسن
> دايما بتفرجنا على اماكن رائعه
> وفى الحقيقه انا للاسف اول مره اسمع عن الكهف ده
> تعيش وتزور استاذ حسن
> وفى انتظار الزياره القادمه


*
انا عارف ان فية ناس كتير اول مرة تسمع عنة بس هو موجود وجميل فعلا وحاجة غير عادية*


----------

